# Temptation Island 2021: cast e data d'inizio



## fabri47 (18 Giugno 2021)

Finalmente torna il programma cult che dà senso all'estate. Stiamo parlando di *Temptation Island*, la trasmissione dove le coppie devono resistere alle tentazioni dei single.

Anche quest'anno, la seguitissima trasmissione andrà in onda in Sardegna all'Is Morus Relais con la conduzione di *Filippo Bisciglia* e, a differenza dello scorso anno, torneranno ad esserci esclusivamente concorrenti non famosi.

Le coppie che presenzieranno alla trasmissione sono:
Claudia e Ste 
Valentina e Tommaso
Manuela e Stefano
Jessica e Alessandro
Floriana e Federico
Natascia e Alessio

Single uomini: 
Luke, 31 anni di Bologna
Luca, 26 anni e nato a Riccione
Luciano, 27 anni di Napoli
Davide, 27 anni di La Spezia
Angelo, 26 anni di Salerno
Alessandro, 25 anni e nato a Vercelli
Alessio, 37 anni di Roma
Samuele, 28 anni di Roma
Luchino, 31 anni di Ascoli Piceno
Giuseppe, 32 anni di Napoli
Manuel, 25 anni di Roma
Salvatore, 32 anni di Caserta
Marco, 26 anni di Cesenatico (FC)


Single donne:
Carlotta, 34 anni di Roma
Vincenza, 25 anni di Vallo Della Lucania (Salerno)
Anastasia, 20 anni Somma Vesuviana (Napoli)
Angelica, 22 anni nata a Mirano (Venezia)
Gabriella, 25 anni di Napoli
Giuly, 33 anni di Roma
Lucrezia, 23 anni di Milano
Tania, 27 anni e nata a Piedimonte Matese (Caserta)
Federica, 25 anni di Catania
Rita, 28 anni di Ceglie Messapica (Brindisi)
Giulia, 25 anni di Roma
Gabry, 29 anni di Napoli

*Temptation Island 2021* andrà in onda a partire da *mercoledì 30 giugno*, in prima serata, su *Canale 5*.

Nei post successivi, i video che presentano le coppie.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Giugno 2021)

[video=youtube;i0khQzGWrd0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0khQzGWrd0[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (18 Giugno 2021)

[video=youtube;qDTqbQgv7GQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDTqbQgv7GQ[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (18 Giugno 2021)

[video=youtube;1sCTRfs4PAw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sCTRfs4PAw[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (18 Giugno 2021)

Nei prossimi giorni/ore, i successivi video delle coppie. Che ve ne pare?


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2021)

[video=youtube;OGQzeeHiutM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGQzeeHiutM[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2021)

[video=youtube;TH9yKHllW9E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH9yKHllW9E[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2021)

[video=youtube;_0NJ_wFS6UY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0NJ_wFS6UY[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2364252 ha scritto:


> Finalmente torna il programma cult che dà senso all'estate. Stiamo parlando di *Temptation Island*, la trasmissione dove le coppie devono resistere alle tentazioni dei single.
> 
> Anche quest'anno, la seguitissima trasmissione andrà in onda in Sardegna all'Is Morus Relais con la conduzione di *Filippo Bisciglia* e, a differenza dello scorso anno, torneranno ad esserci esclusivamente concorrenti non famosi.
> 
> ...


Non vedo l'ora!


----------



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2021)

[video=youtube;GL6xdTDiuTY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL6xdTDiuTY[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2372329 ha scritto:


> [video=youtube;GL6xdTDiuTY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL6xdTDiuTY[/video]


Inizia tra un'ora. Hype a mille!


----------



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2364252 ha scritto:


> Finalmente torna il programma cult che dà senso all'estate. Stiamo parlando di *Temptation Island*, la trasmissione dove le coppie devono resistere alle tentazioni dei single.
> 
> Anche quest'anno, la seguitissima trasmissione andrà in onda in Sardegna all'Is Morus Relais con la conduzione di *Filippo Bisciglia* e, a differenza dello scorso anno, torneranno ad esserci esclusivamente concorrenti non famosi.
> 
> ...


Si comincia!


----------



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2021)

*Temptation Island prima tendenza italiana mondiale su Twitter.*


----------



## __king george__ (30 Giugno 2021)

ma quando c'è? il mercoledi?

è un pò che ne sento parlare mi ha incuriosito...voglio dargli una chance..guarderò qualcosa sul sito mediaset,,,so già che mi pentirò


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2021)

Ho visto di sfuggita per qualche minuto. La riccia single e quella col costume multicolore sono clamorose.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2021)

Andreas89;2372409 ha scritto:


> Ho visto di sfuggita per qualche minuto. La riccia single e quella col costume multicolore sono clamorose.


A me fa una gran pena quel Tommaso che sta con la milf (che di faccia è un c...o) 40enne di 19 anni più grande di lui. È veramente un ingenuo, poverino. A me comunque attizza la bionda single, quella che ha parlato con Tommaso prima che poi si sono messi sull'amaca.

Ste, al momento, è quello che sta regalando più trash  .


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2021)

*Attenzione: come sapete ampiamente, niente foto di un certo tipo altrimenti il topic chude subito.*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2021)

__king george__;2372399 ha scritto:


> ma quando c'è? il mercoledi?
> 
> è un pò che ne sento parlare mi ha incuriosito...voglio dargli una chance..guarderò qualcosa sul sito mediaset,,,so già che mi pentirò


La prossima volta va il lunedì. Quest'anno i giorni potrebbero cambiare di settimana in settimana, complici gli europei.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2021)

Le fidanzate nulla di che.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2021)

Da notare le canzoni, sempre azzeccate per il contesto  .


----------



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2021)

La riccia single si chiama Vincenza Botti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Luglio 2021)

Programma super trash, ma alla fine mi fanno ridere alla grande..il tipo che prendeva a pugni la poltrona il top della serata!

Il ragazzino con la 40enne ce55a è da mandare in terapia, deve avere sicuro qualche problema mentale


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2372481 ha scritto:


> *Programma super trash, ma alla fine mi fanno ridere alla grande..il tipo che prendeva a pugni la poltrona il top della serata!
> 
> Il ragazzino con la 40enne ce55a è da mandare in terapia, deve avere sicuro qualche problema mentale*


Concordo, è quei programmi trash tipo Ciao Darwin dove nonostante di intelligente ci sia poco o nulla (più nulla che poco  ), ti fai comunque due risate. Non lo metto al pari della D'Urso, dove urlano solo ed è tutto un no sense. 

Poi è tutto montato alla perfezione a mò di fiction, con canzoni adatte al tipo di contesto in scena, che ti riesci a godere tutto. Sicuramente, se fosse andato su Netflix, Sky, per non parlare del neonato Discovery + dove programmi del genere non mancano, in molti lo avrebbero reputato "figoh" o "alternativoh", ma lo fa su Canale 5 e quindi per molti "fa schifoh"...

Tra i momenti best della serata segnalo anche Stefano che ieri sulle donne e sull'amore ne ha dette di tutti i colori, tipo "l'amore è all'80% fatto di sesso". Per non parlare di quando ha detto, riferendosi alla sua ragazza "adesso la faccio piangere" gettando il peso per terra, roba da far infuriare la Boldrini. In Rai avrebbero subito cancellato il programma per "sessismoh". 

Tommaso comunque è Dustin di Stranger Things ahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2021)

*Boom di ascolti per la prima puntata. Serata vinta da Canale 5, con 3.194.000 spettatori pari al 20.96% di share. 

Travolte Rai 1 ferma al 9.37%, che ha mandato in onda il film premio oscar "La Forma dell'Acqua" e Rai 3 all'11.28% con "Chi l'ha visto?".

La seconda puntata di Temptation Island andrà in onda lunedì 5 luglio.*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2021)

Un pò di meme.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2021)

Il momento top di ieri.
[video=youtube;8JqYeOsLwfs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JqYeOsLwfs[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2021)

Il piccolo Tommaso.
[video=youtube;2ho3Q13nb38]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ho3Q13nb38[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (5 Luglio 2021)

*Promo seconda puntata di stasera. Già un falò di confronto per una coppia.
*[video=youtube;qt19W7vhU2M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt19W7vhU2M[/video]


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2021)

Pronto con i pop corn per ridere co sti sfigati


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2372439 ha scritto:


> La riccia single si chiama Vincenza Botti.



è del mio paese natio. bella pheega dal vivo.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Luglio 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky;2375214 ha scritto:


> è del mio paese natio. bella pheega dal vivo.


Ti invidio  !



Milanforever26;2375202 ha scritto:


> Pronto con i pop corn per ridere co sti sfigati


Grande! Finalmente c'è qualcuno che non ha la puzza sotto il naso verso questo programma  . Scherzo eh, ognuno è libero di guardare quello che vuole, però non mi pare che pure nelle tanto decantate piattaforme in streaming o Sky facciano cose migliori, dal punto di vista dell'intrattenimento. Per dire, su Discovery+ fanno un programma simile (Love Island) ed anche più trash come quello con le persone nude tipo Naked Attraction oppure Undressed. Tutta la vita Temptation Island a sto punto  .


Ah , sempre per quanto riguarda questi reality in posti esotici, nel 2022 torna La Talpa su Mediaset. A me non dispiaceva. Speriamo che non la distruggano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2375226 ha scritto:


> Ti invidio  !
> 
> 
> Grande! Finalmente c'è qualcuno che non ha la puzza sotto il naso verso questo programma  . Scherzo eh, ognuno è libero di guardare quello che vuole, però non mi pare che pure nelle tanto decantate piattaforme in streaming o Sky facciano cose migliori, dal punto di vista dell'intrattenimento. Per dire, su Discovery+ fanno un programma simile (Love Island) ed anche più trash come quello con le persone nude tipo Naked Attraction oppure Undressed. Tutta la vita Temptation Island a sto punto  .
> ...



Io di base in TV non seguo nulla, ma questo mia moglie lo guarda (chissà, forse per i "manzi"...boh..) e alla fine ormai sono 3 edizioni che lo vedo..fa ridere in fondo...all'inizio credevo fosse tutto finto, invece mi sa che il casting è fatto bene: scelgono dei c0gli0ni veri!


----------



## fabri47 (5 Luglio 2021)

E con il dolore nel cuore per la perdita della Raffa nazionale, prepariamoci a vedere questa seconda puntata...


----------



## fabri47 (5 Luglio 2021)

Tommaso  . Tra l'altro tra una puntata e l'altra è passato dal somigliare a Dustin di Stranger Things a Mick Jagger dei Rolling Stones  .

P.S: Ma la single che gli ha fatto nella vasca, per me gli ha toccato l'uccello ahahahah. Era traumatizzato lui.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Luglio 2021)

ragazzi sto ragazzo è pericoloso. Questo è uno di quelli che poi troviamo al tg che ha accoltellato la fidanzata. 

Si dovrebbe fare curare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2021)

Ahahah chi è questo hobbit?


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2021)

Peccato perdere subito il pezzo forte della trasmissione..anche se un malato di mente simile l'ho visto poche volte..

Adesso tocca virare sui due stefani che potrebbero dare soddisfazioni quanto a reazioni da circo..

Un po' piatte le altre coppie, anche se la tipetta che ha raccontato di masturbarsi coi ***** mi ha fatto pisciare..


----------



## kYMERA (6 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2375447 ha scritto:


> Tommaso  . Tra l'altro tra una puntata e l'altra è passato dal somigliare a Dustin di Stranger Things a Mick Jagger dei Rolling Stones  .
> 
> P.S: Ma la single che gli ha fatto nella vasca, per me gli ha toccato l'uccello ahahahah. Era traumatizzato lui.



Si ma quella gli ha fatto una roba fuori di testa. Ci credo che ha sbandato come niente.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Luglio 2021)

*Highlights della storica seconda puntata.*
[video=youtube;WSx-R3NPd6k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSx-R3NPd6k[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (7 Luglio 2021)

[video=youtube;WSDncM60Khs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSDncM60Khs[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (7 Luglio 2021)

[video=youtube;fvYAToux6Xo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvYAToux6Xo[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (7 Luglio 2021)

[video=youtube;PPDIw5owR9o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPDIw5owR9o[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (7 Luglio 2021)

[video=youtube;JTeBUlX-Cgo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTeBUlX-Cgo[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (7 Luglio 2021)

*Anticipazioni terza puntata.*
[video=youtube;n6h7WHVzvgE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6h7WHVzvgE[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (12 Luglio 2021)

E stasera, prepariamoci a vedere un'altra puntata di Temptation Island. La prima da campioni d'europa  .


----------



## fabri47 (12 Luglio 2021)

È in onda! Si preannuncia una puntata bomba, con Ste che sclererà ancora di più.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Luglio 2021)

Il twerk di Claudia ed il single con il sedere imbottito di carta  .


----------



## fabri47 (12 Luglio 2021)

Ste, dopo la poltrona, se la prende con il sacco  .


----------



## fabri47 (12 Luglio 2021)

Chissà che succederà tra Jessica e Alessandro. Al momento sono i più flop, con lui che è veramente insignificante con la fissazione per la palestra. Vedremo se Bisciglia dice sul serio, oppure lo fa per tenere gli spettatori incollati fino all'ultimo.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2021)

Il viaggio nei sentimenti continua...
[video=youtube;zbPzOlJsAXw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbPzOlJsAXw[/video]


----------



## Hellscream (19 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2384585 ha scritto:


> Il viaggio nei sentimenti continua...
> [video=youtube;zbPzOlJsAXw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbPzOlJsAXw[/video]



Viaggio nei sentimenti? Viaggio nel trash vorrai dire


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2021)

Hellscream;2384763 ha scritto:


> Viaggio nei sentimenti? Viaggio nel trash vorrai dire


Noi che stiamo al di fuori ridiamo, ma non è facile per queste persone assistere nel pinnettu e nel falò all'infedeltà di coloro che amano. 
[video=youtube;JTeBUlX-Cgo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTeBUlX-Cgo[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2021)

Parte tra poco. Hype a mille!


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2021)

Iniziato!


----------



## Kayl (19 Luglio 2021)

sento la musica di John Wick, vado in salotto e invece è mio fratello che guarda TI....che delusione


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2021)

Federico agguerritissimo con la riccia salernitana  .


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2021)

Floriana on fire!


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2021)

Federico non ha accettato la richiesta del falò. Evvai! Dopo l'abbandono del bambino e la milfona e di Ste con la sua ragazza, è l'unico che sta facendo qualcosa.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2021)

Che puntatone!


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2021)

Povero Stefano. Vedere un uomo forte come lui in lacrime, come un leone ferito, è molto commovente  .


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2021)

Noooo, addio Federico. Vediamo se esce da solo o meno.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2021)

*26 e 27 luglio ultime due puntate.*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Luglio 2021)

*Promo ultime due puntate con colpo di scena.
*[video=youtube;cnG-jb26tgU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnG-jb26tgU[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2021)

*Stasera ultima puntata, dove si saprà anche la situazione di tutte le coppie dopo un mese dalla partecipazione al programma.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2021)

In onda ultima puntata!


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2021)

Puntatona bomba stasera. Forte Manuela, che prima si limona il single e poi fa la morale al fidanzato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2021)

Ultime due puntante divertentissime dai...Alessandro e Ste personaggi top della stagione...grandissima ri-figura di melma dello sfig4tone Tommaso nel re-incontro un mese dopo


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ultime due puntante divertentissime dai...Alessandro e Ste personaggi top della stagione...grandissima ri-figura di melma dello sfig4tone Tommaso nel re-incontro un mese dopo


C'è da dire che i vertici della trasmissione (Maria De Filippi?) lo hanno proprio umiliato, a nessuno hanno convocato insieme sia la single che la fidanzata. Hanno capito il personaggio che era e ne hanno approfittarlo per sfruttarlo in ogni sua sfaccettatura per far ridere la gente da casa e fare ascolti. 

In ogni caso, penso sia una delle migliori edizioni di sempre e non era scontato dopo l'abbandono già alla seconda puntata di Tommaso e Valentina. Mai così tante corna davanti alle telecamere. Poi Manuela che si limona il single dicendo "Mi sento una m...a, ma sono così felice" è una delle cose più rocknroll mai viste in tv.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che i vertici della trasmissione (Maria De Filippi?) lo hanno proprio umiliato, a nessuno hanno convocato insieme sia la single che la fidanzata. Hanno capito il personaggio che era e ne hanno approfittarlo per sfruttarlo in ogni sua sfaccettatura per far ridere la gente da casa e fare ascolti.
> 
> In ogni caso, penso sia una delle migliori edizioni di sempre e non era scontato dopo l'abbandono già alla seconda puntata di Tommaso e Valentina. Mai così tante corna davanti alle telecamere. Poi Manuela che si limona il single dicendo "Mi sento una m...a, ma sono così felice" è una delle cose più rocknroll mai viste in tv.


Il single Luciano ha vinto l'edizione a mani basse per me...alla fine si è portato a casa la ragazza ma c'ha dovuto mettere proprio l'impegno massimo..
Si Tommaso è stato umiliato ma era già successo la scorsa stagione con uno dei fidanzati che aveva fatto i corni di brutto..alla fine si è incartato lui raccontando scemenze..

Nota sulle single, secondo me tutte attrici..non ci credo nemmeno per 5 minuti che quella biondina si fosse interessata a tommaso, e anche le due che si sono reincontrate fuori con Alessandro e Ste le vedo molto attrici dai..seguono il loro copione..ma quelle cercano calciatori non gente così


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il single Luciano ha vinto l'edizione a mani basse per me...alla fine si è portato a casa la ragazza ma c'ha dovuto mettere proprio l'impegno massimo..
> Si Tommaso è stato umiliato ma era già successo la scorsa stagione con uno dei fidanzati che aveva fatto i corni di brutto..alla fine si è incartato lui raccontando scemenze..
> 
> Nota sulle single, secondo me tutte attrici..non ci credo nemmeno per 5 minuti che quella biondina si fosse interessata a tommaso, e anche le due che si sono reincontrate fuori con Alessandro e Ste le vedo molto attrici dai..seguono il loro copione..ma quelle cercano calciatori non gente così


Luciano è un grandissimo attore. Memorabile la prova di quando lui avvicina Manuela allo specchio e le dice "Guardati" e poi "Io sto dall'altra parte, ma devi stare dall'altra parte. Manu a te la scelta". Altro che Richard Gere. 

Più che "attrici" sono tutte modelle/influencer già apparse in tv, stessa cosa per i single. Se uno non ha mai avuto esperienze del genere, non lo prendono in trasmissione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Luciano è un grandissimo attore. Memorabile la prova di quando lui avvicina Manuela allo specchio e le dice "Guardati" e poi "Io sto dall'altra parte, ma devi stare dall'altra parte. Manu a te la scelta". Altro che Richard Gere.
> 
> Più che "attrici" sono tutte modelle/influencer già apparse in tv, stessa cosa per i single. Se uno non ha mai avuto esperienze del genere, non lo prendono in trasmissione.


Bé ma ci sta eh..alla fine sono li a "lavorare"


----------

